# اعضاء المنتدى الكرام ارجو المساعدة في صناعة المنظفات



## خميس محمد حسن (18 يناير 2014)

ارجو من الاعضاء الكرام المساعدة للضرورة​واجهت مشكلة بالصابون السائل للجلي والتركيبة التي استخدمتها هي
12% سلفونيك
1.65 صودا قشور
1% cmc
صبغة 
عطر
قمت باذابة السلفونيك تم اضفت الصودا بعد اذابتها وتبريدها وقمت بمعادلة ph واذبت cmc لوحده واعطاني لزوجة عالية ولكن بعد اضافته لما سبق لم يتجانس مع الخليط وفقد الزوجة وكون طبقة منفصلة اعلى الخليط

وجربت طريقة اخرى مكونة من
7% سلفونيك
5& تكسابون
2% ملح
صبغة
عطر
ولكن لم يكن الون شفاف وبعد حوالي اسبوع او اقل اصبح الون عكر اسفل الخليط وبدا يصفو اعلى الخليط

ارجو من الاعضاء الكرام المساعدة للضروره 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## خميس محمد حسن (23 يناير 2014)

ارجو الرد من اهل الخبرة


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (24 يناير 2014)

بص يا أستاذ خميس , ابعد اولا عن ال cmc , واشترى التيلوز لانه أفضل وكل الى حتعمله انك حتحط الحمض بتاعك الاول وتدوبه فى كميه الميه كلها وحتجيب مادة اسمها إديتا على ال 100 كيلو حتحط 100 جرام بس وتدوبها فى شوية ميه على جنب , وبعد اما تدوب الحمض بتاعك بدون ما تعادله حط كمية تيلوز على حسب اللزوجه الى انت عيزها ولتكن 1.300 على ال 100 كيلو وبعد كده تحط محلول الاديتا حيتحول التيلوز لجيل فى ساعتها مع التقليب المستمر ومش حتقابل أى مشكله .


----------



## خميس محمد حسن (24 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله عني خير الجزاء 
بس بحثت كتير عن التايلوز في الاردن وللاسف حتى اسمو غير معروف لدى الكيميائيين عندنا ولم اجد الى cmc و البيرماكول 
ارجو ممن يعرف اين ييباع التايلوز في الاردن ان يزودني بالمعلومة ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (25 يناير 2014)

مادة التيلوز اسمها العلمى هو هايدروكسى إيثايل سيليلوز , بس الى اعرفه انها متوافره عندكم دور عليها تانى وإن شاء الله تجدها .


----------



## خميس محمد حسن (25 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير على اهتمامك 
بحثت بالاسم العلمي ونزلت من النت صورة للعبوة 25 ك ولم اجد

ولكني جربت البيرماكول واعطى نتيجة حسنة
بارك الله فيك والف شكر لهتمامك


----------



## Huda Aljabali (28 يناير 2014)

الاخ خميس ... نحن مؤسسة متخصصة ببيع المواد الاولية (مواد كيميائية) وسألت عن مادة التايلوز وبالفعل هي غير متوفرة بالاردن...

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Al-A...st-العابد-للأسمدة-والكيماويات/197690050424384


----------



## خميس محمد حسن (28 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
ان شاء الله سوف أتواصل معكم من خلال الهاتف والتعامل معكم ان شاء الله


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (14 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم ..... ما هو الاسم العلمي لمادة البيرماكول


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (14 يناير 2015)

ا*لسلام عليكم ......اريد من الاخوة الاعضاء تركيبة جيدة للفزلين وان تكون مثل التي تباع في الصيدليات .... و ان تكون غير صلبه 
و لكم منا جزيل الشكر.... *


----------



## محمد زلط (14 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اريد من حضرتك الاسم التجارى فى مصر لكل من المواد الاتية 1 تراى ايثانول امين 2كمبرلان 3ثلاثى فوسفات الصوديوم 4 اديتا ولكم منا جزيل الشكر والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (15 مارس 2015)

الاسم الوحيد المختلف هو ثلاتى فوسفات الصوديوم اسمه المعروف به تراىبولى
اما الباقى هى دى الاسماء التجارية . ممكن الكمبرلان يتقال عليه كى دى لانه انواع كتيرة وهو ده المستخدم
اما التراى ايثانول امين والاديتا اسمهم كده تجاريا


----------



## Salimmelle75 (16 مارس 2015)

.السلام عليكم ماهو الاسم التجاري لمادة تيجوبتال جزاكم الله خييرا


----------



## Salimmelle75 (16 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم مادة الكيل اريل بولي جليكول ايتر ماالاسم التجاري جزاكم خيرا


----------



## Salimmelle75 (16 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم ماهو الاسم العلمي لمادة اديتا جزاكم خيرا


----------



## romancy81 (16 مارس 2015)

EDTA
ethylene diamine tetraacetic acid


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (16 مارس 2015)

الكيل اريل بولى جليكول ايثر . هو نون ايونيك بديل للسيميسول وهو فى الاساس ايملسفير


----------



## Mr Clean (19 أبريل 2015)

كنت محتاج اعرف اية فايدة مادة الاديتا وشكرا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (20 أبريل 2015)

الاديتا هى من مركبات لها القدرةعلى حجز الاملاح وتسمى كيلاتنج واحيانا شيلاتنج حسب اللهجة اللغوية وهذه التسمية نسبة الى سرطانات البحر فهى نفس الفكرة الاديتا لها فكوك تمام مثل الكابوريا تستطيع الامساك بالاملاح من الماء وبالتالى تمنع كل تاثيرها السلبي على الرغوة والشفافيه الخ


----------



## سلامة فتحي (12 أغسطس 2015)

اكرمك الله مهندس عبد القادر كنت اريد الاسم التجاري ل نونيل فينول بولي جليكول


----------

